# Stalking my bettas *Large Picture Heavy*



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

For some reason, my bettas refuse to act normal when the camera is on them. My marble boy looks radioactive in some pictures. And Asriel (I renamed him) is...just weird. But I love them despite their oddities. 

Is my marble boy really a marble? He hadn't changed colours at all. Is he a dragonscale? I still not really sure what is the difference between metallics and dragonscales.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

O.O *Traces IP number to steal them* JK. They are beautiful


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Where do you live? Because I mean, I'm not going to seal them or anything. Just want to see them, but when you leave the room they, and I, may not be there when you get back. ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

You got some great pictures! Gorgeous fish!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

*padlocks the betta tank* Just warning you, I have an attack kitty. He bites.

Thank you. My boys love showing off, even though they're kind of weird.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, they are the most beautiful Bettas ever. ;-) I'm way to jealous of your fish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> *padlocks the betta tank* Just warning you, I have an attack kitty. He bites.
> 
> Thank you. My boys love showing off, even though they're kind of weird.


How'd you train your attack kitty to bite? Mine will clear a room with his farts... almost killed me earlier, and we were outside!!!

The polkie spotted fella is Asriel, right? (hopefully, I spelled that right) looks like a metallic. Dragonscales are really thick and you can't see the skin color on them except for a distinctive skunk stripe where it looks like scales are missing on their heads.

As for marble or no, time will tell. I had no clue that Mushu was for about 2 months. the marble before him took almost 6 months to start changing.

They're both stunning though, and your pictures are amazing! When are you coming to photograph my fish? lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

<3



Skyewillow said:


> How'd you train your attack kitty to bite? Mine will clear a room with his farts... almost killed me earlier, and we were outside!!!
> 
> The polkie spotted fella is Asriel, right? (hopefully, I spelled that right) looks like a metallic. Dragonscales are really thick and you can't see the skin color on them except for a distinctive skunk stripe where it looks like scales are missing on their heads.
> 
> ...


Awww, poor Skye. My cat does that on his own. He doesn't like strangers.

No, Asriel is the blue metallic one. I renamed him after Ares died because, aside from the most recent male, I got all my bettas in twos and have been naming them to match (I'm sort of OCD about names). The polka dotted/marble one doesn't have a name yet. 

Mushu wasn't always that colour? 

Heh, if I could, I would definitely take pictures of your bettas for you.


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

They're both amazing! And those are some really good pics


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

:thumbsup::welldone:Fenghuang, those are beautiful Bettas! And some very nice photography


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Mushu wasn't always that colour?


Nope. If I feel energetic, I'll post a thread of his Chameleon ways for you.


----------



## DforDrago (Mar 7, 2013)

Your boys are gorgeous! I am so totally green over your photography skills! I wish I could get a clear pic like that of mine.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome pictures! jealous! my little guy moves to fast to get any shots!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Like I've said in past threads, no real photography skills really. Just great lighting and a good camera.

I suspect Asriel tail bites to spite me. Every single time I start to think his tail is growing back, it would become all ragged again. I couldn't be certain before, but I compared him this morning to the pictures I took yesterday and it's obvious. -__-


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My camera decided after three years, it's going to be a hunk of junk, so I'm stuck with my phone... which takes atrocious pictures LOL


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Very, very nice!


----------



## leahleigh (Feb 3, 2013)

I was wondering about his tail, my boy tail bites ridiculously. He nearly shredded his entire tail off in a night. Ridiculous!

As for metallic i'd say yes for both. Metallic's have this really distinct sheen to them that other fish don't have, it's kind of like a secondary color, but it's see-through, and it accents their actual color. My boy Garth is a Metallic-White HMPK (confirmed for dragon scale, now), and has this really awesome pink sheen on him. Almost like a film over him, if that makes sense? Sorry if i'm just confusing you! You can easily tell the difference from a metallic and non when you put them next to eachother. 

As for dragon-scale, i'm not 100% on this yet, but as far as I can tell the easiest way to see is to compare scale sizes. Dragon scale's and metallic's aren't really related, and more often than not their scales are very distinct. They kind of do a half circle instead of a full scale, like on regular fish. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=69133 That's a good thread on it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd say yes on dragonscale. This picture shows the stripe I was talking about.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Who cares if he is a dragon scale or not, he is beautiful. :-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Skye: Really? I never even consider Asriel being a metallic or a dragonscale... I was only wondering if the marble was because his scales look sort of opaque to me. I'm still horrible at identifying types.

leahleigh: It drives me crazy. He would leave it and let it grow back for a few days, then overnight shed then to ribbons. Or at least I think he is doing it at night. I'd never actually seen him bite it.

Madmonahan: Is the new avatar picture a new betta? He's real purty.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea the masked look is what gives it away. ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I see. Good to know. ^^

My marble boy always greets me by slowly swimming up to the glass and flaring, but his gill plates are so tiny. xD He's like a kitten trying to intimidate a tiger.

Which reminds me, he still needs a name.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Tiger? lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He has spots though. xD 

I'm trying to think of something to go with my angels and demons x mythology x fairy tails theme, but there are so many names I like and so many spelling variations. I need to get more tanks and bettas just to keep up with all the names I want to use. D:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I love these pictures!!! So cute!!!


Dat face!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

What cultural mythology are you wanting to go with?
Tezcatlipoca - Aztec jaguar god. Don't ask me to pronounce it, I'm only Choctaw. XD


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hadoken Kitty: Haha, yeah, that face... He was floating around normally and I was just snapping pictures. And one came out like that. xD 

 I can't even pronounce some _normal_ English names. All mythology is fine. Though so far I have Dantalion, Grimm, Asriel, and Ryu. It's a hodgepodge.

On another note, my cat is going to get himself killed. Among his favouite pasttimes are chewing on electrical wire and trying to get into the chocolate. -_-


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That one was pretty easy once it was broken up. Could've called him Poca for short... get it... Poca spots! -rimshot-

I like Grimm, that's one you rarely hear. Oh, and Leviathan was a dragon!

As for your cat, bite him, on his nose! lol


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol. 

Leviathan. I have to add that one to the list. Oh, no, stop making me want more bettas. We have too many as it stands!

I actually do...do that. My girlfriend thinks it's hilarious. But--he bit me first! The stupid cat thinks biting me on my cheek, chin, and nose are acceptable forms of affection. D:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I nom the cat, boy, and rabbit ears. The cats melt, and the rabbits think I'm nuts, the boy giggles like a lunatic. ;-)

I would never encourage a fellow betta addict... not me. no way... >_> lol


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

What kind of camera/lens is that? I LOVE it!

Love the bettas too! First one isn't a dragonscale, but the dragonscale HMMG is gorgeous. :3 *steals both*


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Canon Rebel EOS T2i. Lens, I'm not sure. It is really my dad's camera that I keep kidnapping. I would never be able to afford it myself. >>

Oh, Asriel's not a HM. I think he's a super delta at best. I found him at Petsmart (of course, they would mislabel in the case of a real Dragon Scale lol) with my gf. I may or may not have started tearing up when she said we couldn't have any more bettas and she caved... Now if only he would stop biting and let his freaking tail grow back. 

This was him when he was at the store and still had his tail intact:


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

My mistake, very beautiful! And now ... I must ge that camera. xD

My doubletail halfmoon bites his tail since they've grown so long. SOOOO long. xD they've tripled in size since I first got him and he's like a rose petal in my tank.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful boys!! The DT is definitely a marble! Marbles dont *always* change colors, that's the thing about the marbles, they are completely unpredictable!!


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

I love the white! with green spots? He reminds me of some bubblegum ice-cream.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

They make bubblegum ice cream?! Excuse me while I go look for some...

Thank you for all the compliments, everyone.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They also make birthday cake.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Loquenahak. Spirit Beast from WoW, electric blue snow leopard. Reminded me of your newest guy (whom I'm very jealous over). I'd call him Loque. (Lock)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You guys are making me so hungry. ;__; That is bad.

Fourth picture down. I think he decided to mimick your fish, Syr. Added the name to my list. Now I shall go consult the gf so we can finally call him something.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Let us know what you decide on, I'm dying over here!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

My fish are nothing to be ashamed of mimicking, for sure ;]


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

No, of course not. ^^

A few names I was considering were Amarok, Balthazar, Bartimaeus, Calcifer, Jinn, Naga, Valefar, and Vasuki. Plus Leviathan and Loque now.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Go with Balthazar! xD Or Vasuki, I like that one a lot.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Vasuki, it is! Girlfriend agrees.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yay!!! Grats on finding a name ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Woo! What does it mean?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Vasuki is one of the great serpents of Hindu and Buddhist mythology. When I still did a lot of RPGs, Vasuki was the name of my character's white dragon.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice! I named my pineapple VT Ōkami, which means divine god in Japanese.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I like it! ^_^


----------

